# first rocking horse for a little girl.....any hints



## strollingbones

i want to diy a small rocking horse for a friends little one.....i am thinking small and safe....







this looks do able....i would like to be a little fancier but this looks safe....and again do able....anyone build a rocking horse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Very cute.  You could staple some colored yarn behind the head to make it a long mane and use the same color for the tail (attach behind the seat?) !   Very cute little rocking horse design you have selected!


----------



## strollingbones

i think a yarn mane and tail would be nice and i can make ears out of leather.....i just am concerned about safety i found a lot of cuter fancier plans but its all fun and games till the wee one flips it over and get a skull fracture...

i wanted to do one and get the paint job all done up with her first numbers....1 to 10 and then her name on one side but that would be too big....so we go with small and safe...and i want glass type eyes...big brown ones...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That sounds very cute!  I am sure she will love it!   I think the safety bars on side should keep her in.  I forgot about the ears!   A pony must have ears!  Leather ears sounds great too!   I like the idea for the big brown eyes.  Very cute and sweet of you to think of doing this for your friends child!   It is something she will cherish always!


----------



## strollingbones

i would take a bullet for this child.....simple as that....course i would have to fight her father off to do it....she is a well loved baby...even with the rough start...colic

i have a few months but first i have to make sure the real grandparents do not have the same plans....got to be careful when you want to make memories with someone else's child....you cannot rob them of the opportunity to make their own memories...ya know


----------



## strollingbones

okay i can draw what i want...but i am not sure how to make the pattern.....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

strollingbones said:


> i want to diy a small rocking horse for a friends little one.....i am thinking small and safe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks do able....i would like to be a little fancier but this looks safe....and again do able....anyone build a rocking horse



Have seen enough 'world's funniest home videos' to suggest making those front and back supports MUCH longer to reduce chance of doing a head over head thing


----------



## strollingbones

i am trying to figure the safety thing out.....


----------



## strollingbones

ordered the plans the other day...i wont stain it...but paint it white...we will do a mane and tail and leather ears....plus glass eyes....i have found pink dragon eyes but they are a wee bit scarey ....the two pieces that form the seat are heart shaped....and i have invited a friend over...who paints and has a brother who paints...artists both of them....hubby will build it....i will paint the base coat they will do the real artist stuff and then hit is with a protective coating....


----------



## G.T.

Our girl got a really nice one from her aunt, but the thing gave her no joy whatsoever.

When theyre at the age it'd be "fun" theyre not physically ready to rock on one.

When theyre physically capable, the thing is rather lame/boring compared to all of the other shit the kid can now do.

These im convinced are novelty items that dont produce any joy for the 2015 toddler like they did the 1965 toddler, yet the tradition carries on.


----------



## strollingbones

o you sound like hubby ...he says get her a damn cell phone


----------



## G.T.

strollingbones said:


> o you sound like hubby ...he says get her a damn cell phone


Yea im not sure that its some phenomena unique to my daughter.....


But all things like this, the little cars they can ride pushing with their legs, etc. She went from physically incapable / too small, to physically able but now theyre too boring for that age range.


----------



## strollingbones

why must you crush the dreams of an old woman..why????


----------



## G.T.

strollingbones said:


> why must you crush the dreams of an old woman..why????


I love you bones I would never crush you.

Give it some wheels and an engine that goes 10mph. Lol


----------



## strollingbones

nope....it will be painted white and blinged out to the max...with mane, tail and eyes...leather ears....i have two artist to paint it...they dont know this quite yet....and they are 3 hours away but it can be done....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

My granddaughter has a rocking horse and it is her favorite toy at our house.  She literally drags it down the hall from room to room and rides it!  She loves rocking on that horse!   I believe your friends' child will love it once it is ready!   

Comment for G.T. - 
Cars are highly overrated.  Horses rock.  (pun intended)


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> o you sound like hubby ...he says get her a damn cell phone




fisher price rock and roll trike combo  










Amazon.com Fisher-Price Rock Roll n Ride Trike Toys Games


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Who knew?


----------



## koshergrl

Don't put bars on it. They'll get in the way. You should get a real pony.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I hope that is a stuffed animal, KG.  That baby is too young for a pony.


----------



## koshergrl

My daughter had a little wooden rocking horse....my niece and nephew had a giant wooden rocking horse that their grandfather made. It has had a LOT of kids on it through the years and it is indestructible. I'll ask my sis to take a pic. It's an appaloosa.


----------



## koshergrl

Jeremiah said:


> I hope that is a stuffed animal, KG.  That baby is too young for a pony.


That's not stuffed. My babies were on horses before they could sit up. I loooooovvvveeee ponies and have known splendid ones.


----------



## koshergrl

I have a pic of my grandma on horseback in the late twenties/early thirties with a baby in a saddle bag.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

My granddaughter will stay with her stuffed pony rocker until she is able to handle a live one (with our supervision).  We're not in any hurry, KG.   Baby steps.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

koshergrl said:


> I have a pic of my grandma on horseback in the late twenties/early thirties with a baby in a saddle bag.



That is amazing.  My grandmother did not ride horses.  She never drove a car either.  She never had a desire to get her license or drive a car.


----------



## koshergrl

Jeremiah said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pic of my grandma on horseback in the late twenties/early thirties with a baby in a saddle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing.  My grandmother did not ride horses.  She never drove a car either.  She never had a desire to get her license or drive a car.
Click to expand...

Grandma didn't drive, bu





Jeremiah said:


> My granddaughter will stay with her stuffed pony rocker until she is able to handle a live one (with our supervision).  We're not in any hurry, KG.   Baby steps.......


 I took my five month old horse camping and trail riding. We always had ponies when they were little. Horses too. Not for a few years now though.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That is amazing, KG!


----------



## strollingbones

all of her kids are handsome, beautiful and strong.....


----------



## koshergrl

Aw thanks I feel pretty blessed.


----------



## strollingbones

you are they are good kids


----------

